# New Apprentice!?



## cirrus_player

K, maybe not yet. I have an interview with the panel on the 15th of this month (feb). I'm interviewing with the linemen local 104, and I'm curious if anyone from 104 knows what the demand is for apprentices. Does anyone know if I'll find out that day if I'm accepted into the program, or is it policy for the panel to review their decisions first? I'm confident in my aptitude scores and interview well. I have lots of experience in the trades, and am most interested in electrical work.

p.s. Norman is my uncle! :thumbup: lol

Seriously, any input would be very helpful,

Thanks Fellas


----------



## Salim Elfahim

*Lineman Apprenticeship.*

Usually the JATC will require you to have a CDL permit by the time of the interview. You're judged by the way you answer questions in the interview, and given a score. Your place on the waiting list depends on how high your score is. You can be #1, but if a guy comes in tomorrow and scores better that you, he gets the #1 slot on the waiting list. When your number comes up, the JATC calls you up and offers you an apprenticeship. You sign your indenture papers, and the rest is history. At least that's how it works in Southwest Line Constructors AJATC - IBEW Local 304 (Kansas). Expect alot of travel. Get a head start by learning to tie a Bowline, Bowline on a Bight, Running Bowline, Square Knot, Sheepshank, Clove Hitch, Half-Hitch, and a "Grunt Knot". Also learn hand signals for Boom Up, Boom Down, Boom Out, Boom In, Winch Up, Winch Down, Boom Up while holding your Load, Boom Down while holding your Load, and Swing. If you know your hand signals and can tie knots, it puts you WAY ahead of the other new apprentices. Wish You the Best, Bro.


----------



## cirrus_player

Salim,

Greatly appreciate your feedback. Going down the list and tying up everything from my fridge to my children. Neat has a great site with animated guides. Ill post how the interview goes.

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## cirrus_player

*My interview...Should I be concerned?*

OK, so this is how it went.

scored a 6, was number five in the group of 21 for the aptitude test. Showed up super early. We all listened to how the whole program work and the director called the first group of seven ( highest scores ) to the front to place our folders in front of him. After about seven of us, he then called the rest to place their folders (no particular order). Then it all began after a short break. One by one in descending order highest to lowest, we were called in. Id say the average interview was five of six minutes. Mine was two minutes maybe. When my turn came, i went in and sat down. first question. "It says here, you have four months experience in the trade, tell us about that." (btw, im the only applicant with any exp in the trade). 

"Sure, I worked for Blattner energy installing wind towers in OK." 
"I was in charge of terminating DTA and the hub." 
he says, "obviously no problem traveling"
"No Sir, Love to travel"
"how did you get into that"
"my best friend is a crane opp for blattner."
"how do you feel about heights?"
"most of my job with Blattner was climbing out of and over the nose of the hub unit and inside. I have all the respect in the world for heights, but no fear sir."
"how high are those things?"
"around 275 feet"
(gasp)
"what encouraged your interest in our union?"
"I attended a job fair and spoke to this guy (man in the room) and at the same time, my nephew had become a member. My dad was a union member for 12 yrs before he retired."
"who's your nephew?"
"john Doe"
man looks at the guy at the end of the table, and asks you know "John Doe".
"Yes, I know John. He started a while ago. He one of the best we have.

then we talked about the weather and the Northern Pass, yadda ya. I bet it took you longer to read this post than it took for my interview. I have to say Im kinda nervous now because my interview was no longer than two minutes. 
They also asked what im doing now, and i told them running a construction company. They said, so you know how to climb and run equipment. and of course i said, "yes, sir".

Should I be worried that mine was so short?

Thanks fellas :whistling2:


----------



## Salim Elfahim

*Apprenticeship*

Sounds to me like you got it! I'd say that your interview was probably so short because of the long line of interviewees to get through. You're willing to travel, you're a climber (although climbing wood-pole structures is different), and you know somebody on the inside. What else can they ask for? Wish you the best, bro! Which Local did you interview for?


----------



## cirrus_player

local 104 Salim. Thanks for the support. Still havent heard anything, but have my hopes up. How much notice would you say they give you before the start of boot camp?


----------

